# Eichenbretter als Schwimmhilfe für Pflanzinseln



## Elfriede (6. Sep. 2009)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

obwohl meine drei  Schwimminseln noch kaum bewachsen sind, drohen sie schon abzutauchen.

Auch  ohne Bepflanzung  war  die Schwimmfähigkeit des Trägergewebes nicht besonders gut, weil das Wasser zwischen den Strängen aus Kunststoff aufsteigt. Ich habe die Inseln trotzdem bepflanzt und will sie jetzt, nach gut vier Monaten, nicht schon wieder entfernen müssen. Deshalb habe ich meinen Mann gebeten, mir 6cm dicke, 30cm breite  Eichenbretter in der passenden Länge der Inseln aus Österreich mitzubringen, damit ich die Inseln mit dieser Schwimmhilfe über Wasser halten kann.

Die eventuelle Braunfärbung des Wassers durch das Eichenholz macht mir nichts aus, einen leichten Braunstich hat mein Teich sowieso fast immer. Könnte das Eichenholz aber  noch andere, negative Reaktionen im Teich bewirken bei einem pH-Wert von knapp unter 9 und KH 5 ?

Das Wasservolumen beträgt ungefähr 75-80 m³, da dürften die drei Eichenbretter eigentlich keinen Einfluss zeigen,- oder doch? Wer kann mir etwas dazu sagen?

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## marcus18488 (7. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Eichenbretter als Schwimmhilfe für Pflanzinseln*

Hallo Elfriede

meine Schwimminsel hatte das gleiche Problem. Nach einigen Monaten ist sie mit Wasser immer fast vollgelaufen. Wir haben jetzt unter der Insel leere Kunstsofflaschen angebracht. Seither ist das Problem gelöst und Sie schwimmt ohne Probleme.

Lg vom Härtsfeld Marcus


----------



## waterman (7. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Eichenbretter als Schwimmhilfe für Pflanzinseln*

Hallo Elfriede,

was ist denn mit Styrodur? Die 60mm_Platten habe doch einen guten Auftrieb. Meine Inseln haben immer noch den selben Tiefgang, wie vor zwei Jahren. 

Gruß
Wil


----------



## Nymphaion (7. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Eichenbretter als Schwimmhilfe für Pflanzinseln*

Hallo Elfriede,

im Aquarienhandel gibt es Eichenholzextrakt um den pH-Wert im Aquarium abzusenken. Der ganzen Bretter werden vermutlich ähnlich wirken.


----------



## Elfriede (7. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Eichenbretter als Schwimmhilfe für Pflanzinseln*

Hallo Marcus, hallo Wil,

die leeren Plastikflaschen sind eine gute Idee, die ich an einer Schwimminsel ausprobieren will, auf der sich das Wasser besonders in der Mitte sammelt und einen Sack bildet, so dass der äußere Wulst immer weiter aufsteigt.


An Styrodur habe ich selbst auch schon gedacht aber diese Idee wieder verworfen, weil sich dieses Material an den Inseln nicht gut fest machen lässt, was aber hier bei den stürmischen __ Winden notwendig ist.


Mit Dank und lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (7. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Eichenbretter als Schwimmhilfe für Pflanzinseln*

Hallo Werner,

ich will mit den Eichenbrettern eigentlich nur meine blöden Schwimminseln vor dem Untergang bewahren und bei dem bescheidenen  KH-Wert von 5  lieber nicht am pH-Wert rütteln, was ich von den drei Eichenbrettern auch nicht erwarte.

Mit Dank und lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Nymphaion (7. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Eichenbretter als Schwimmhilfe für Pflanzinseln*

Hallo Elfriede,

schwimmt Eichenholz überhaupt? Ich habe im Hinterkopf dass es das dichteste heimische Holz ist und deswegen ein ziemlich hohes Gewicht hat. Schiffe aus Eichenholz schwimmen sicher weil sie ja einen Hohlkörper bilden (deswegen schwimmen auch Schiffe aus Stahl), aber schwimmt auch ein einzelnes Eichenbrett dauerhaft???


----------



## T.I. (7. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Eichenbretter als Schwimmhilfe für Pflanzinseln*

Hallo Elfriede,
ich würde mich nicht auf die Eiche verlassen, da ich mir auch nicht unbedingt sicher bin ob sich die vollgesaugte Eiche auch wirklich dauerthaft über Wasser hält + das Gewicht der Schwimminsel.

Ich würde auch eher auf die kleinen Plastikflaschen setzen, oder auf kleine, verschlossene Plastikrohre, die sollten genügend Auftreib bereitstellen.


----------



## Elfriede (7. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Eichenbretter als Schwimmhilfe für Pflanzinseln*

Hallo Werner, hallo Tim,

ich denke schon, dass meine Eichenbretter dauerhaft schwimmen werden, da das verdrängte Wasser schwerer ist als das Holz. Wie sonst könnte ein riesiger Baumstamm schwimmen, den 6 starke Männer nicht tragen könnten, man braucht sich nur an den Holztransport zu Wasser erinnern, der früher üblich war. Eine Ausnahme gibt es aber: Ebenholz schwimmt nicht, jedenfalls habe ich diese Information noch aus der Schule in Erinnerung, was allerdings schon sehr, sehr lange her ist.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## simon (7. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Eichenbretter als Schwimmhilfe für Pflanzinseln*

hallo elfriede
gegen das eichenholz als schwimmhilfe spricht nix,da es zwar relativ schwer ist da es eine hohe dichte hat,aber es schwimmt sehr gut.
für die eiche spricht ihr hoher gerbsäuregehalt(das wars glaub ich)da es sie wiederstandsfähiger gegen verrottung macht.
du kannst aber auch die insel einfach auf styrodur schrauben,da die schrauben sehr gut halten in dem styrodur.
gruss simon


----------



## Elfriede (8. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Eichenbretter als Schwimmhilfe für Pflanzinseln*

Hallo Simon,

leider lässt sich an meine Schwimminseln nichts anschrauben, denn sie sind eigentlich nur aus dicken Plastikschnüren geflochten bzw. genäht. Eine Befestigung könnte eventuell mit dünnem Draht oder mit Schnüren gehen, beides ließe sich durch die Trägermatte fädeln. Ich werde es einfach einmal ausprobieren. Die haltbarste Möglichkeit sind aber  ohne Zweifel die Eichenbretter und sie sind mir als natürlich gewachsenes Material auch lieber im Teich als Styrodur. 

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (10. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Eichenbretter als Schwimmhilfe für Pflanzinseln*

Hallo zusammen,

inzwischen habe ich bereits mit meinen Eichenbrettern und dem Vorschlag von Marcus mit den Plastikflaschen experimentiert. 

@ Danke Marcus!

Die leeren Plastikflachen sind meinen Eichenbrettern als Schwimmhilfe weit überlegen und auch leichter zu handhaben, also werde ich Deine Methode anwenden. 

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede

MIt lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## combicard (17. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Eichenbretter als Schwimmhilfe für Pflanzinseln*

hallo Elfriede,

ich hatte das gleiche Problem mit meiner Insel, Ich habe Plastikschaumtafeln genommen, welche in der Schwimmlernhilfe meiner Tochter drin waren, da sie diese jetzt nicht mehr benötigt. Das gibt einen gleichmäßigen Auftrieb und man kann sie gut unter der Insel verteilen.
Von den eichenbrettern würde ich abraten, da sich die Bretter über längere Zeit auch vollsaugen und untergehen werden. Holz schwimmt nicht ewig.

Gruß Combicard


----------



## Elfriede (17. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Eichenbretter als Schwimmhilfe für Pflanzinseln*

Hallo Combicard,

das ist auch keine schlechte Idee, denn für die Plastikschaumtafeln aus der Schwimmlernhilfe meiner Enkelin habe ich seit heuer auch keine Verwendung mehr. Die Idee mit den  Eichenbrettern als Schwimmhilfe für meine Inseln habe ich bereits verworfen, ich werde sie aber einer anderen Verwendung im Teich zuführen.

Mit Dank für Deine Information und lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Eichenbretter als Schwimmhilfe für Pflanzinseln*

Hi,

sämtliches Holz schwimmt nur, weil im toten Pflanzengewebe winzige Hohlräume enthalten sind. Liegt es eine Zeit im Wasser laufen diese voll und alle Holzarten sinken, zum Teil sehr schnell, ab da ihr speziffisches Gewicht ohne Hohlräume schwerer als die des Wassers ist (selbst die leichte Korkrinde geht nach längerer Zeit baden auf Tauchstation)

Styrodur (Hartschaumplatten) oder (Plastik)Hohlkörper (Einwegflaschen, Kanister ect.) sind da die deutlich bessere Alternative. Normales weiches Styropor saugt sich nach einer Weile auch mit Wasser voll und hat dann keinen großartigen Auftrieb mehr

MfG Frank


----------

